# Beretta 92S Possible Solution to Stuck Disassembly Latch



## Zorthius (May 6, 2018)

I purchased a Beretta 92S from Classic Firearms and I seem to be having an issue i've seen reported by several other people. The disassembly latch will only rotate part of the way before meeting tough resistance. It seems to only be liberated by a firm strike with a dowel and small hammer.

After looking at the handgun in detail I think the issue comes down the the recoil spring guide rod. Looking at images of guide rods from other Berettas I notice that they have one difference. The guide rod I have has a nipple on the end that seems to get stuck on the disassembly lever body. Putting the guide rod into the frame by itself and putting pressure on it simulating spring pressure the issue can be replicated without the gun assembled.

I have attached images for you guys to look at. Do your guide rods have the nipple in the image? Does anyone have a guide rod with a nipple that causes no issues? Is it safe to grind it off or does it really serve any purpose that I can't directly tell?

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## mmm4k (Jul 11, 2018)

No, my guide rods don't look like that they are all flat on the end. I've never seen one like that. Try another guide rod? If the disassembly latch uninstalls (i.e. you can remove it) and functions fine when the slide isn't on it, then you know it's as you thought and the guide rod is the problem. 

Coincidentally I spent half an hour trying to install a Lasermax guide rod and all I did was launch it across the room, then find it and bash myself in the forehead with it trying to install it. The slide locks up hopelessly when I try to install it with the Lasermax in place and I'm convinced my only options are to return the dang thing or file down the (plastic) end...


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Are you following these instructions for dissasembly? http://www.beretta.com/assets/12/29/Beretta_92_Series_User_Manual.pdf

Albeit I'm only familiar with the 92FS, but unless there's a dimple recess in your locking block for that dimple to go into I don't see why your recoil guide rod should have that dimple on it? That dimple on the recoil rod shouldn't be contacting the frame or release latch when properly assembled anyway.


----------



## JFifty6 (Aug 29, 2018)

Zorthius said:


> I purchased a Beretta 92S from Classic Firearms and I seem to be having an issue i've seen reported by several other people. The disassembly latch will only rotate part of the way before meeting tough resistance. It seems to only be liberated by a firm strike with a dowel and small hammer.
> 
> After looking at the handgun in detail I think the issue comes down the the recoil spring guide rod. Looking at images of guide rods from other Berettas I notice that they have one difference. The guide rod I have has a nipple on the end that seems to get stuck on the disassembly lever body. Putting the guide rod into the frame by itself and putting pressure on it simulating spring pressure the issue can be replicated without the gun assembled.
> 
> ...


----------

